# Seat Ibiza 6J - 1.2 Tdi DPF-Regeneration Security Access



## Garanthor (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello,

I have the following car:

Seat Ibiza 6J
Year 2010
1.2 Tdi - 75 HP

I want to activate a force dpf regeneration but i ineed a security acces code for this? What is the code for it?
Also I want to teach a new difference-pressure-sensor, for this I need a security code too.

Can anyone help me please?


----------



## CanTDI 2011 (May 21, 2012)

First of all do you have a Vcds or vag com?

If your DPF light is not on, I wouldn't do a force regen, shortens the life of the filter


----------

